# tourist visa requirement for Indians



## valokv (May 31, 2012)

Hi All,

I have a business visa with 3 months validity. I want to bring my wife and my 1 year old son along with me to Egypt. Can anyone please tell me what kind of visa I need to apply for them. Will it be Tourist Visa ? And what are the documents required to apply for tourist visa. My wife is a housewife and never did any job. 

Thanks,
Alok


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Please have a look at the Egypt Embassy website in your country of origin.. that will tell you what documentation you will need


----------

